# I never knew. First time seeing this animal



## JowGaWolf (Jan 23, 2021)

I always enjoy the feeling of seeing something new for the first time.  This is a Maned Wolf.  Out of all of the nature shows I've watched as a kid and as an adult, I have never seen this animal before.   I have seen anime drawings of it before, but I never new it was based  on this animal here.  

I always like when I'm reminded that there is more that exists in this world than I'm aware of.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 23, 2021)

From South America, yes?  Argentina, if I recall?


----------



## Buka (Jan 24, 2021)

That's a cool looking critter. I'm somewhat of an animal freak myself, I never saw that one before either.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 24, 2021)

Very cool!

Looking at those long legs, my mind thought, if that thing had mange and was hairless it is probably what people were seeing when they thought it was a "Chupracabra". LOL


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 24, 2021)

Anime style wolf that share similar characteristics. Now I know where they got the idea from.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 24, 2021)

Makes me think of a long legged fox.

*Maned wolf*
Animal


*Description*
*Description*
The maned wolf is a large canine of South America. Its markings resemble those of foxes, but it is neither a fox nor a wolf. It is the only species in the genus Chrysocyon. It is the largest canine in South America, with a weight between 20 and 30 kg, and reaches up to 90 cm at the withers. Wikipedia


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 25, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I always enjoy the feeling of seeing something new for the first time.  This is a Maned Wolf.  Out of all of the nature shows I've watched as a kid and as an adult, I have never seen this animal before.   I have seen anime drawings of it before, but I never new it was based  on this animal here.
> 
> I always like when I'm reminded that there is more that exists in this world than I'm aware of.


I think your first photo is really interesting, the way the fellow has his neck stretched out to take some food from the caretaker, and with those long legs. It almost looks like a giraffe-wolf


----------



## MsIbuki (May 12, 2021)

Wow, it seems so awesome. I personally love animals in general and since I was little I felt a deep connection with them. Every time a dog or a cat passed me, I would mysteriously attract them and they could not detach themselves from me and their owners were shocked by this. For this reason, I wanted for a long time to become a veterinarian, but now I am a professional dog groomer and I really love this field. If anyone here wants to know more details about this job they can go to How Much to Tip a Dog Groomer: Should You Even Tip? because there are all the possible details.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2021)

MsIbuki said:


> Wow, it seems so awesome. I personally love animals in general and since I was little I felt a deep connection with them. Every time a dog or a cat passed me, I would mysteriously attract them and they could not detach themselves from me and their owners were shocked by this. For this reason, I wanted for a long time to become a veterinarian, but now I am a professional dog groomer and I really love this field. If anyone here wants to know more details about this job they can go to How Much to Tip a Dog Groomer: Should You Even Tip? because there are all the possible details.


Our dog groomer really earns her dough with our dogs.


----------



## Shatteredzen (May 12, 2021)

I still find it hilarious that you can sit something like that next to a fennec fox, a labrador, an Alaskan timberwolf, a french bulldog and they all have the same root ancestor.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 12, 2021)

Shatteredzen said:


> I still find it hilarious that you can sit something like that next to a fennec fox, a labrador, an Alaskan timberwolf, a french bulldog and they all have the same root ancestor.


I believe all domestic dog species actually are descendants from the grey wolf, of which the Timberwolf is a sub-species.  

the maned wolf and the timber wolf would have had a much earlier common ancestor.


----------



## Shatteredzen (May 12, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I believe all domestic dog species actually are descendants from the grey wolf, of which the Timberwolf is a sub-species.
> 
> the maned wolf and the timber wolf would have had a much earlier common ancestor.


So is the fox and the coyote and I think the jackal and hyena?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 12, 2021)

Shatteredzen said:


> So is the fox and the coyote and I think the jackal and hyena?


I’m not sure I understand what you are asking?  If these are subspecies of grey wolf?  They are not.  They are all related at the higher lineage levels, but split off many millions of years ago.

I was just doing a little internet searching, the exact lineage of domesticated dogs is not certain and there is evidence to suggest they actually descended from an extinct wolf species, from which the modern grey wolf also descended.  So the previous notion that all domesticated dogs came from the grey wolf is now viewed as probably not quite accurate.

hyenas, by the way, are not canids, but rather are more closely related to cats.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I’m not sure I understand what you are asking?  If these are subspecies of grey wolf?  They are not.  They are all related at the higher lineage levels, but split off many millions of years ago.
> 
> I was just doing a little internet searching, the exact lineage of domesticated dogs is not certain and there is evidence to suggest they actually descended from an extinct wolf species, from which the modern grey wolf also descended.  So the previous notion that all domesticated dogs came from the grey wolf is now viewed as probably not quite accurate.
> 
> hyenas, by the way, are not canids, but rather are more closely related to cats.


I think my Great Pyrenees is related in some way to a skunk.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2021)

Steve said:


> I think my Great Pyrenees is related in some way to a skunk.


Wind?😯 try a spoonful of natural yogurt in his food, keeps smells down.

My greyhound is one of the oldest dog breeds around, used by the ancient Egyptians, you can seen them in hieroglyphics in the same form as they are now. They were brought to Europe by Crusaders returning from the Middle East, you can see them in contemporary paintings and illustrations. There's one in the Bayeux Tapestry. Originally only aristocrats could own them, but now they will deign to live with us lesser mortals. 😁

Unlike most breeds their shape and features haven't been changed, the ancients would recognise them immediately. They are built differently from other dogs though, larger heart and lungs, thin skin and hair, their spine is articulated differently to enable them to use their unique running gait, only cheetahs run the same way. they literally fly. Greyhounds can reach 40-45mph in six strides, but only in short bursts the rest of the time they are asleep usually on a sofa, on their backs, head dangling down, legs at weird angles, cheeks puffing. They are unique, get one of you can you'll never have a normal dog again, they are amusing, loving, cool and very clean, no doggy smell wet or dry.


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> Wind?😯 try a spoonful of natural yogurt in his food, keeps smells down.
> 
> My greyhound is one of the oldest dog breeds around, used by the ancient Egyptians, you can seen them in hieroglyphics in the same form as they are now. They were brought to Europe by Crusaders returning from the Middle East, you can see them in contemporary paintings and illustrations. There's one in the Bayeux Tapestry. Originally only aristocrats could own them, but now they will deign to live with us lesser mortals. 😁
> 
> Unlike most breeds their shape and features haven't been changed, the ancients would recognise them immediately. They are built differently from other dogs though, larger heart and lungs, thin skin and hair, their spine is articulated differently to enable them to use their unique running gait, only cheetahs run the same way. they literally fly. Greyhounds can reach 40-45mph in six strides, but only in short bursts the rest of the time they are asleep usually on a sofa, on their backs, head dangling down, legs at weird angles, cheeks puffing. They are unique, get one of you can you'll never have a normal dog again, they are amusing, loving, cool and very clean, no doggy smell wet or dry.


A neighbor has two greyhounds retired from racing, and they're very chill, really sweet guys.  

Gus (our Pyr) is just an old man.  We joke, but he's not too stinky, though he has a habit of waiting until I'm on an MS Teams call for work to... fully relax.    We also have a St. Bernard who is just a little neurotic.  They're both rescues, so they have some quirks.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2021)

Steve said:


> A neighbor has two greyhounds retired from racing, and they're very chill, really sweet guys.
> 
> Gus (our Pyr) is just an old man.  We joke, but he's not too stinky, though he has a habit of waiting until I'm on an MS Teams call for work to... fully relax.    We also have a St. Bernard who is just a little neurotic.  They're both rescues, so they have some quirks.


Rescue is the very best breed. 🐾


----------



## GreatSayiaman (May 26, 2021)

Saw one of them in the Zoo in Washington DC. Also got to hear it's Roar Bark. It is very unique.

I do have a friend who is Brazilian and he said some of the tribes hunted the Maned Wolf for its parts for medicinal purposes or worship purposes as well.


----------

